# My Girlies.



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Here are some pics of my lovely mousies.
Rolo & Flitter having a go at the camera strap. :love1 









This is Misty having a go too, lol.









and last is Pinkie, shes a little beat up and barbered cause they all seem to pick on her.
Another reason why I'm trying to find a new mousie friend for her so i can take her out.









Enjoy!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Lovely mice  Big ears on Pinkie :love


----------

